# Ultimate CRS/TB Breeder Box Setup [WIP]



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

~external hang on back breeder box

Hey All,
After battling against high mortality rates in my CRS shrimplets I have accumulated a huge amount of information on how to prepare breeder boxes for shrimp. I will be doing an experiment that includes afew months of testing with a new setup that I should have complete by mid December.

The setup/materials:

Marina Hang On External Breeder Box - LARGE 
ADA Africana AquaSoil 3L package (only need 1/4)
Shrimp Condo wrapped in moss
Indian Almond Leaves/Katapang Leaves
Alder Cones
Sponge Filter (air)
Feeder dish (with some barley)
AS Additives (on bottom) BT-9 + Old Sea Mud

Setup Pic (sorry im not an artist)









I currently have 1/10 survival rates and will do an experiment to see if I can reach 100% survival.

From my reading lowering the pH gives a higher chance of survival. Plus the added benefits of katapang and anti-bacterial properties is a great advantage.

Current plans:
-Already have my sponge filter running in my main CRS tank for 2 weeks now (prob be ready by the time I get my products)
-Going to try to quick leech the ammonia (w/c daily + established sponge filter)
(debatable if even possible)

Thanks to everyone here for the advise. I hope that this will be the ultimate setup that provides the best changes of survival for shrimplets.


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> I currently have 1/10 survival rates and will do an experiment to see if I can reach 100% survival.
> QUOTE]
> 
> what is your current water parameters?


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> Symplicity said:
> 
> 
> > I currently have 1/10 survival rates and will do an experiment to see if I can reach 100% survival.
> ...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> camboy012406 said:
> 
> 
> > 0/0/0, 130-140TDS, Gh 5, KH 2, ph 6.4
> ...


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> Symplicity said:
> 
> 
> > what substrates do you have?
> ...


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

Here is mine but I've changed it a bit since then. I have cholla wood wrapped in moss in there instead now of the food dish.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I saw the image you drew on the breeder box....
I thought it was an actual tank lol!
Than I looked more closely and noticed it was the breeder box....damn, didnt think you can fit so much in there! lol


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

ive got netlea soil in mine, with a small sponge (flattish type) and a couple of dwarf valls, and a small moss ball. Just cycling it now over my other fish tank to get it ready for the KRIB for TB babies to grow up in.  Just put in my BKK, WR and CWB females in the box, they are due very soon. Once I see who has what I can put the mammas back into big tank.

Alex it looks good, bet your glad you got the large size now eh


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

Symplicity said:


> camboy012406 said:
> 
> 
> > 0/0/0, 130-140TDS, Gh 5, KH 2, ph 6.4
> ...


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

jaysan said:


> i saw the image you drew on the breeder box....
> I thought it was an actual tank lol!
> Than i looked more closely and noticed it was the breeder box....damn, didnt think you can fit so much in there! Lol


he got 10gallons breeder box


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Alex I found that the Netlea soil lowers the PH better than the ADA for some reason. Maybe over time the ADA does get lower than 6, but I am having better luck with the Netlea.

In my plant tank with the Aquasoil and Peat moss sandwich it is definitely lower than 6. My test kit doesn't go lower than 6 and the color of my test water is paler than what is on the card for 6, so I know its low.

I use the RO water mix and Montmorillionite Clay for minerals, plus Fluval Shrimp Mineral too.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> Symplicity said:
> 
> 
> > YOUR KH IS HIGH BRO. DO YOU USE RO+MINERALIZE OR TAPWATER?
> ...


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

getochkn said:


> Here is mine but I've changed it a bit since then. I have cholla wood wrapped in moss in there instead now of the food dish.


Where do you buy the small sponge filters from?
Adding that's is a great idea.


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

camboy012406 said:


> Symplicity said:
> 
> 
> > YOUR KH IS HIGH BRO. DO YOU USE RO+MINERALIZE OR TAPWATER?
> ...


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Check with John's Fish food aka sugarglider on this forum...he has those sponge filters...and all the replacement parts, so you can adjust the size, cut down a bigger sponge and buy the smaller weighted section etc.

I just create my own fit it to size etc.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

getochkn said:


> Here is mine but I've changed it a bit since then. I have cholla wood wrapped in moss in there instead now of the food dish.


Is this breederbox no longer sucking up water from the main tank as it has a sponge filter on it or is it doing both?
Thanks!


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Does anyone see a flaw in putting Africana in the breeder (which when done leeching will connect to main) while my main uses Amazonia?


Will it cause pH swings? I was hoping the lower Africana will improve survival of babies. I figure once it starts getting into my main water it will all balance out?


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

I just ordered another large breeder box from angelfins, lol.
I have one for my cpo's. Now going to need one for my shrimp mommas!


----------



## camboy012406 (Jun 11, 2010)

getochkn said:


> Here is mine but I've changed it a bit since then. I have cholla wood wrapped in moss in there instead now of the food dish.


whats the purpose of putting substrate inside the breeder box?


----------



## getochkn (Jul 10, 2011)

I'll try and answer all questions at once. lol.

The sponge filter I got on ebay, look for 2835 sponge filter. $2.35 shipping free from China.

Yes it draws water from the tank to keep water coming into box and keep it refreshed and the sponge filter provides a bio-film source, like any sponge filter.

Substrate, I dunno, I like the look of it. Plus substrate helps build up bio-film, probably the shrimp feel more comfortable.


----------



## chinamon (Jun 16, 2012)

Jaysan said:


> I just ordered another large breeder box from angelfins, lol.


how are those Marina breeder boxes anyway? can baby shrimp escape from it or would they be well contained? i have a few berried CRS and im considering purchasing a breeder box


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

chinamon said:


> how are those Marina breeder boxes anyway? can baby shrimp escape from it or would they be well contained? i have a few berried CRS and im considering purchasing a breeder box


well, I just recently picked one up....
Had it on my PFR and FR tank and the baby's from that tank ended up in my breeder box, LOL

The baby has been in there for a few days now...so it hasnt escaped. If you are worried, you just need to put some moss over the guard and ur good


----------



## Symplicity (Oct 14, 2011)

Jaysan said:


> well, I just recently picked one up....
> Had it on my PFR and FR tank and the baby's from that tank ended up in my breeder box, LOL
> 
> The baby has been in there for a few days now...so it hasnt escaped. If you are worried, you just need to put some moss over the guard and ur good


Cut some filter foam/pad use scissors/knife and cut out a slot down the middle of it. Put gate into slot of pad.


----------



## Jaysan (Dec 19, 2011)

Symplicity said:


> Cut some filter foam/pad use scissors/knife and cut out a slot down the middle of it. Put gate into slot of pad.


Or do that! LOL


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

I find that these boxes are very good for keeping the mammas separated from the attentions of over exhuberant males who can harass females constantly 

I do the same as everyone else, cut a small piece of foam and add it behind the gate, the flow will still go through but not babies.

Now on the other hand, when it comes time to take out your babies to put them in the big tank to grow up (I do mine around 4-6 weeks or as soon as you can see they are growing good) it can be a bit of a hassle trying to net them in such a small area without getting the water all over the place. You usually end up taking everything back out to find them.

On the whole I do like the setup, it is easier to watch for new babies arriving instead of them dissappearing in a big tank and not knowing where they went, or if they survived until they show up as juvies in your tank.

New babies tend to hide for weeks at a time, so don't be surprised if you do have them in a big tank that you haven't seen them for a while....they are hiding until they are big enough to join the adult population.

You may also have die offs in these boxes too, that's just the law of nature, the strongest will survive, and the weak die and become food for the hungry babies. I have had 15 babies born and in 4 weeks only have 8 left, but those 8 are healthy and growing up real well.

In my 2.5 gallon I pulled out approx 30 babies....tibees, mischlings that were born and raised in there.


----------



## Jackson (Jan 30, 2009)

Bump because the site doesn't allow sharing URL with taptalk


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

just put 3 of my baby BKKs in the main tank yesterday, they are all doing well. Funny thing was the 1 bar bkk was jumping on some of the adults 
the adults just kept backing away or turning around and left the baby alone.

Now they are all just grazing on the substrate/driftwood and seem quite contented.

I am very happy that I kept them in the breeder box to give them a better start in life. They are now big enough to fend for themselves and stay away from the suction of the filter area, no one goes under there, so maybe they learn from watching adults. Tiny babies would NOT and get caught up in the filter.

Im keeping the rest of my BKK/WR babies in the breeder box until they are also big enough to go in the main tank. 

I put the substrate in mine to give the babies a place to hide, and find biofilm off, which is what they need to survive in the first few weeks of life.
Also used the dirty filter floss to keep them well fed. It has worked well for me doing this and I will use the same method again.


----------



## manmadecorals (Jan 17, 2012)

Sweet! Thanks for the bump ups!


----------

